# What Is A "Wireless Video Bridge" ?



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

A "Wireless Video Bridge" ? I have a upgrade install next week and was just curious what this was and it's purpose.I'm getting a Genie and 2 wireless Mini's if that helps

Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

A wireless video bridge is an access point used by DIRECTV to connect their wireless clients to. The bridge will create a private wireless network that you won't have access to. This private network is what the wireless minus will connect to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks  Looking forward to the upgrade


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If you can use your Minis with coax, that might be better than wireless. But certainly, if you're going to be moving the minis around, then you need wireless.

All depends on your house layout and distances. 

Good luck next week.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

Are the wireless mini's also coax capable ? Where they are going is to replace some existing older units and coax is already there. Distances are short maybe 25 feet is the longest away and just through a single interior wall for 2 of them.

I'll see what happens as I called today to see about getting changed to a SWM set up when they come next week.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If there is coax there, you need to consider not going wireless. Although it does give you the option to temporarily move a TV to the patio for a game. Also, are you being charged $99 for the wireless bridge? You might not need it.

Don't call. Work it out with the installer. He can change the work order if you decide against wireless.

The Genie requires SWM. So if you don't have it, you're getting it.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

trh said:


> Also, are you being charged $99 for the wireless bridge?
> 
> The Genie requires SWM. So if you don't have it, you're getting it.


No charge for the bridge, good deal on going SWM set up 

Another question if you don't mind- I imagine I'll move my HR-24 to the living room and have the mini's in our sons room and my wife's craft room(Genie will go in my bedroom/man cave and will replace the 24 in that area) since going to SWM will I need a DECA unit to have the 24 on the whole home network ?
I've run lots of cable(so no problem me doing it) before or would running an ethernet cable to where the 24 is going be better ?All this is new to me and just trying to have some knowledge when the installer shows up.

Thanks


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

No. The HR24s have a built in DECA. 

But you're getting 2 minis and returning 1 HR24??? You remember many here think that isn't the best solution.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And on your ethernet, you just need to have that where you have a coax line and your router/modem. There doesn't even have to be a unit there.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

On my order it states swap 1 box for the Genie,I have a HR-22 and a HR-24 and plan on sending the 22 back unless the tech gets picky.One way or the other I'll still have an HR left here at the house.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

trh said:


> And on your ethernet, you just need to have that where you have a coax line and your router/modem. There doesn't even have to be a unit there.


I don't have a coax where the modem is,will that hooked up to SWM switch/dish ? (depending which route the tech goes) I could use one of the extra coax's and reroute it since I should be changing out to the SWM.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you only have two TVs then swapping the older HR makes sense. What it will never make sense is swapping an HR for a mini.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

cyfman said:


> A "Wireless Video Bridge" ? *I have a upgrade install next week* and was just curious what this was and it's purpose.I'm getting a Genie and 2 wireless Mini's if that helps
> 
> Thanks


What are you giving up?


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

peds48 said:


> If you only have two TVs then swapping the older HR makes sense. What it will never make sense is swapping an HR for a mini.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


We use 3 TV's all the time and MIGHT use the 4th in the future MAYBE  Should I talk to the tech and just use my 2 HR's instead of getting the Mini's ? And of course keep the Genie to run it all.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Most, not everyone, will recommend you keep the HR24 instead of mini.

But if you have 3 TVs and 'might' be going to 4, a FREE mini is an option. But you'll need to have a TV ready during the install so they can test it. Borrow one if you have to. Or if you have a computer monitor with an HDMI input, you could use that.

But then again, your HR22 isn't the best DVR. You could make a case to swap that one for a mini.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

Do I need to have a coax next to the modem ??


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Most, not everyone, will recommend you keep the HR24 instead of mini.
> 
> But if you have 3 TVs and 'might' be going to 4, a FREE mini is an option. But you'll need to have a TV ready during the install so they can test it. Borrow one if you have to. Or if you have a computer monitor with an HDMI input, you could use that.
> 
> But then again, your HR22 isn't the best DVR. You could make a case to swap that one for a mini.


Better to swap the 22 for a 24, no?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cyfman said:


> Do I need to have a coax next to the modem ??


How does your modem connect to whatever ISP service you have?

Rich


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

Rich said:


> How does your modem connect to whatever ISP service you have?
> 
> Rich


With a regular phone cord. I plan on keeping my 24 and giving them the 22 back as the return for the Genie.

We live outside the city limits so I have DSL


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Better to swap the 22 for a 24, no?
> 
> Rich


Certainly. I was confused. At first the TS mentioned moving a 24 and sending back a 24, then it was a 22 that he was sending back.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cyfman said:


> With a regular phone cord. I plan on keeping my 24 and giving them the 22 back as the return for the Genie.
> 
> We live outside the city limits so I have DSL


Got it. I've never had DSL service. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

cyfman said:


> With a regular phone cord. I plan on keeping my 24 and giving them the 22 back as the return for the Genie.
> 
> We live outside the city limits so I have DSL


You haven't said what your third receiver is. But, assuming that it's just a receiver, not an HR, I'd tell the tech that I really want to keep 2 DVR's as well as the Genie, while also mentioning that the HR22 is REALLY slow and ask him if he could swap it with an HR24 (having a $20 bill in your hand while asking this question wouldn't hurt). I'd move the HR24 to the third location, Depending on what the third receiver is, I'd either give that back in place for a mini or keep it and move it your son's room.

So, you'd either go from 1 HR24, 1 HR22 and unknown 3rd receiver to 1 HR44 Genie, 2 HR24's and either one unknown receiver or 1 mini.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

My plan is use the Genie,the hr24 and 1 mini,he can take 1 of the mini's back(order has 2 on it) along with the hr-22 and keep the 25(already have one in use) for a #4 TV If needed.

That will give me way more tuners than I'll probably use/need


----------

